# The Magic Starship Goes For A Ride



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*Our 5'er hitch arrived on Thurs. and Kathy installed it last night. *









We took Puff out today for a short test drive at the local Park & Ride and everything worked like a charm!! The rig sat nice and level, all parts of the 5'er cleared all parts of the TV, the Timbrens only compressed a little bit, and there's still more room for the hitch's airbags to be further inflated. All turns, as well as forward & backward motion worked well, and - with Eric's help - I backed into a "site" at the Park & Ride a few times. Needless to say, we are VERY pleased (and just a bit self-satisfied)!! A few photos of her hitched up, as well as a clear view of the HUGE windows on the Super Slide:


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

Very nice! Huge windows, looks like a sunroom


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats! Looks good.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Jeeze- It looks like a greenhouse on the drivers side! Congrats again!!!!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice looking setup! Enjoy!!!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Awesome! Beautiful 5er!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Jeeze- It looks like a greenhouse on the drivers side! Congrats again!!!!


I believe, sir, that once one has reached this pinnacle, one refers to such a thing as a "solarium".

Either way, WAIT 'TILL YOU SEE all that light from the INSIDE!!! We do keep telling the 'kids'







that they now have the ONLY Rolling Kennel in existence with such a feature (by ANY name)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Jeeze- It looks like a greenhouse on the drivers side! Congrats again!!!!


I believe, sir, that once one has reached this pinnacle, one refers to such a thing as a "solarium".

Either way, WAIT 'TILL YOU SEE all that light from the INSIDE!!! We do keep telling the 'kids'







that they now have the ONLY Rolling Kennel in existence with such a feature (by ANY name)


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

All the glass is the one think I wish OB had a bit more of. Definitely helps with interior lighting, but for those beautiful camping spots with a view....to die for. Great looking "home away from home."


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Does it have the same problem as the Outback glass, ie lets in tons of heat when the sun hits it? Trailer windows are deff not double pane house windows.  I do like those massive windows though. Pretty sweet.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We haven't experienced summer yet .... but - the glass IS tinted, it does have a ceiling fan which moves the air AMAZINGLY well, GREAT cross ventilation, day shades to block the sun as needed, AND a small window high in the side near the door (plus 3 ceiling vents which we will never close). If all that STILL fails to keep it cool....there's always the A/C (_AND_ the CG pool). Better yet, we put the dogs in the camper, turn on the A/C, and WE go SCUBA diving.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Glad all is working out perfectly. Soon all will be old hat. Are one of your solarium windows a full length exit window, If so that's a VERY nice feature.









kevin


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yanno, Kevin. I'll have to check tomorrow. But the door is in the middle of the camper and pretty much opposite the windows so I'm not quite sure what real benefit that would provide with THIS layout.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Great combination! I'm very happy to hear it all came together so well. Wishing you many enjoyable camping trips for the future!


----------

